# MTB-Touren Rimbach/Fürth/Mörlenbach



## guapo6 (18. August 2004)

Servus Leute

suche Mountainbiker/innen 
die ihre Feierabendrunde bzw. Tour (SA/SO)
NICHT mehr alleine fahren wollen, es gilt jetzt den Herbst ein.-ausklingen zu lassen     
wer möchte und vor längeren Touren als auch einer schnellen race-runde
nicht zurückschreckt posten...


----------



## Lupo (18. August 2004)

endlich tut sich mal was im ODW  
Wir sind oft am WE auf dem Campingplatz in Fürth und drehen von dort aus unsere Runden. Damit wir nicht ganz so einsam sind hab ich schon einige Jungs aus demHanau - Thread (mussde jetzt net ganz durchlese  ) mitgenommen, die sofort zu bekennenden Odenwaldfans   geworden sind.

Also wenn mal was geplant wird wären wir gern dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guapo6 (19. August 2004)

moin und hallo

servus lupo hab schon in älteren threads von dir gelesen...
klaro lässt sich da was machen...
geplant wird jetzt erstmal weniger an tour (nachdem 2 die vorbereitung auf ihre alpenüberquerung abgeschlossen haben und die fahrstrecken dadurch nicht mehr durchgestylt sein müssen) sondern einfach ungefähres ziel in augenschein genommen und los gehts   


wenns mal da seid/bist "schreib" kurz bescheid!!!


----------



## guapo6 (19. August 2004)

HEY LEUTZ...... das soll aber nicht heissen das jetzt meine suche abgeschlossen ist!!!!!!
wer kommt aus der GEGEND und biked????  
"ich seh euch doch schon am berg an mir vorbeiziehen  " *griens


----------



## Lupo (19. August 2004)

guapo6 schrieb:
			
		

> moin und hallo...wenns mal da seid/bist "schreib" kurz bescheid!!!


moin,
und danke für die nette Begrüssung.
Ob´s dieses WE was wird weiss ich  noch net aber ich freu mich schon und sag auf alle Fälle Bescheid wann ich wieder mal da bin.

bis denne, Wolfgang


----------



## guapo6 (19. August 2004)

servus....nur keine Hetze  
sind dieses WE auf big hochzeit eingeladen....
und SO auf jazzfrühshoppen in weinheim auf der burg... wird also am sonntagmorgen eine spontan kopfwehfreitour auf die burg oder mit dem auto...  

sprich bis frühestens next week


----------



## guapo6 (27. September 2004)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooo

bin immer noch da... gibts hier noch leutz die spontan Mountainbiken wollen????

MELDEN....


----------



## odw-biker (3. November 2004)

Hi, wer von den Bikern im Odw. hat Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour am Sonntag. Vorschlag wäre eine Tour in Mörlenbach zu starten und dann eine abwechslungsreiche Runde mit einigen interressanten Trails über die Tromm, Fürth, Lindenfels (mit Rast an der Burg), Schlierbachtal auf Trails, Brombach, Hammelbach, Wahlen, Wald-Michelbach, Siedelsbrunn und zurück zu fahren.


----------



## guapo6 (7. Januar 2005)

servus odw-biker....winterpause ist zu ende, gerne wäre ich zu einer runde bereit...
kommst du aus mörlenbach?
bin aus rimbach...

schreib mal kurz wenn..wann und so


----------



## Lupo (7. Januar 2005)

hi, ihr sprecht von meiner lieblingstour  aber erst wenn die bäume wieder grün sind und die tage länger wär ich auch dabei


----------



## guapo6 (9. Januar 2005)

servus und ein scheenes neues dir (euch)...
habe schon 3 touren im alten jahr mit dem programm erstellt...na ja auf die karte gemalt ist treffender :/
mit einer topokarte ist das aber locker nachzufahren...
lass mir deine mailadresse per pm zukommen, dann sende ichs bei gelegenheit.
bis also zu den grünen bäumen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (2. Mai 2005)

guapo6 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> bis also zu den grünen bäumen...



hi @all,
ich glaub die bäume sind grün genug um wieder einmal ein schönes verlängertes wochenende in fürth zu verbringen  
wie siehts mit ner gemeinsamen tour aus? der donnerstag ist bei mir schon verplant aber am fr. sa. oder sonntag könnt mer was machen  

gruss, wolfgang


----------

